# Lorena Ochoa Invitational Preview, Pairings and Discussion Thread



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

With the Asian swing of the tour completed, the LPGA moves to Mexico this week for the playing of the Lorena Ochoa Invitational. With a field of just 36 players, this will be the smallest field of the year. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Lorena Ochoa Invitational Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The first round pairings have now been posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Lorena Ochoa Invitational Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1	Christina Kim	-7	
2	Azahara Munoz	-6	
3	Lydia Ko	-4	
4	Gerina Piller	-3	
4	Lizette Salas	-3	
4	Pornanong Phatlum	-3	
7	Morgan Pressel	-2	
7	Paula Creamer	-2	
7	So Yeon Ryu	-2	
7	Lexi Thompson	-2	
7	Brittany Lincicome	-2	
7	Inbee Park	-2	
7	Karine Icher	-2	

For full scoreboard and all live scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Lorena Ochoa Invitational Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I hadn't paid attention yesterday and was so pleasantly surprised to hear Christina Kim was leading. Ever since I met her in Jamaica some years ago, I've tried to follow her career. Needless to say, there hasn't been much to cheer about lately. Now, I'm trying to work with my fingers crossed that she can hold on through Sunday.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Christina Kim	-10	
2	Paula Creamer	-9	
3	Suzann Pettersen	-7	
3	Pornanong Phatlum	-7 
3	Lydia Ko	-7	
3	Azahara Munoz	-7	
7	Shanshan Feng	-5	
7	So Yeon Ryu	-5	
7	Gerina Piller	-5	
10	Inbee Park	-4	

For full scoreboard and live scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Lorena Ochoa Invitational Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1	Christina Kim	-14 
2	Shanshan Feng	-9	
3	So Yeon Ryu	-8	F 
3	Pornanong Phatlum	-8	
3	Azahara Munoz	-8	
6	Inbee Park	-7	
7	Brittany Lincicome	-6	
8	Lydia Ko	-5	
8	Paula Creamer	-5	
10	Lexi Thompson	-4	
10	Suzann Pettersen	-4	

For full scoreboard and live scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Lorena Ochoa Invitational Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Final standings: 

1	x-Christina Kim -15 (wins playoff on 2nd playoff hole) 
2	Shanshan Feng	-15	
3	Inbee Park	-11	F 
4	Brittany Lincicome	-9	
4	So Yeon Ryu	-9	
6	Pornanong Phatlum	-8	
7	Jenny Shin	-7	
7	Azahara Munoz	-7	
9	Angela Stanford	-5	
9	Lydia Ko	-5	

For full scoreboard and live scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Lorena Ochoa Invitational Preview & Pairings


----------

